# Zinedine Zidane resigns as Real Madrid manager



## younothat (May 31, 2018)

Didn't see this one coming but the one thing that is constant is change...

"Zinedine Zidane resigned as manager for Real Madrid on Thursday, days after leading the squad to a third straight Champions League title"
https://www.yahoo.com/sports/zinedine-zidane-abruptly-resigns-real-madrid-manager-131147246.html

"Zidane had been criticized for his hands-off approach. He had admitted to not being the best tactical coach. For a team with seemingly endless talent and a familiar core, that approach worked wonders."

"There are difficult moments when you can wonder whether you are the right person still. … The players need a change, I want to thank them too, as in the end they are the ones who fight on the pitch. This is a demanding club, not easy for them, with this great history. We always want more from the players, and a moment comes when I cannot ask them for more. They need another voice to return to winning again.”

"I am doing this for the good of this team, for this club," Zidane said. "It would have been difficult for me to win again next year. There have been good moments, but also difficult times. I do not forget that. And at this club you must know this. I do not want to start a season and have a bad time, I want to end with Real Madrid when everything is going well. I did it as a player, and now again as a coach. This the right moment to end things well.

"There are many reasons for this. I am not tired of coaching, after three years. But it is the moment to [leave] here. ... I am not going to coach another team [right away]."
https://www.si.com/soccer/2018/05/31/real-madrid-zinedine-zidane-resigns


----------



## bruinblue14 (May 31, 2018)

Whoa, didn't see that coming at all. Very classy to go out on top like that.


----------



## reno114 (May 31, 2018)

I always admired Zissou's class, toughness and passion, which had influence on his players. Complacency comes to mind as the reason he resigned, too many teams fall into this trap, always keep changing and evolving to stay the best, this is the reason Madrid stays on top.


----------



## INFAMEE (May 31, 2018)

Manchester United is in desperate need of a coach.


----------



## timbuck (May 31, 2018)

USMNT in desperate need of a coach.  
Can he speak English?


----------



## LASTMAN14 (May 31, 2018)

timbuck said:


> USMNT in desperate need of a coach.
> Can he speak English?


I kinda like Sarachan so far...


----------



## INFAMEE (May 31, 2018)

timbuck said:


> USMNT in desperate need of a coach.
> Can he speak English?


Did you get part where he wanted to go out a Winner?


----------



## JJP (May 31, 2018)

Zidane’s man management skills were top notch, he was outmaneuvered tactically by other more experienced coaches.  Zidane needs to pair up with a young, unknown tactical genius of an assistant, like a young Joachim Lowe.

Zidane provides leadership, strategic direction, man management.  The young Joachim Lowe does the film work, Xs and Os, picks his ass and nose in the back room.

Zidane has to get back into coaching because he has that one quality you can’t teach.  As soon as he walks into the room, you know he’s the man.


----------

